# Can rats mate through the cage bars??



## 18snickers

I posted this on another thread, but I figured maybe people who have accidental litters would know a little better if they can. I've been wanting to rearrange my rats play area and make it larger while adding their cages to it. If I do that though, they will be able to climb around on each other's cages while one plays and the other is inside. I of course wouldn't have the males and females together at any time, but could they mate through the cages when one is playing??


----------



## Babs

I have heard that it's possible, and though it feels like it would be unlikely, rats have a knack for taking us by surprise. It's probably not worth risking it, especially if they're relatively young rats...those are always the randiest


----------



## VampireSmeezeGirls

Yup, very possible. Even through hardware cloth. Until the boys are neutered or girls are spayed, no room sharing without risk. I've raised two "accidental" litter from that little issue. When the first mom thinks 18 is a good litter size and her sister just has to do one better - it ain't fun.


----------



## 18snickers

Yea I'm currently dealing with an accidental litter as well so I definitely wouldn't want to put her through that again so soon after or have a ton of babies! I wasn't sure, but I'm glad I asked! Thanks!


----------



## LightningWolf

If you want them in the same room just put their cages on stands or on a table so during play area they can't get to the other's cage. Or two seperate tables that way they can get back to their cage, just put up the ladder to the other cage. 

To be honest I'm not sure if it is 100% true, I mean, think about it, it would be pretty hard. I can imagine it happening though if he was really wanting to, I would say it Could happen but I would say the chances of it happening are pretty slim or at lease rare for it to happen and Cause a pregnancy. So if that really did happen with you then you and it wasn't from another issue, then well, your just kind of unlucky.


----------



## lilspaz68

False. To mate a female arches her back up (lordosis) and the male clasps her around the middle and mates with her...it cannot be done with bars in between.


----------



## Jaguar

I often say the story of mating through the bars goes like this - "My mother's brother's cousin's friend's rats mated through the bars so I know it can happen". I've never heard of a documented case of mating happening through the bars - people who claim it has happened tend to never actually see it and just assume. Their rats may be slipping through the bars or gaps in the cage unseen... or it's a coverup for intentionally/accidentally breeding them.

I had boys and girls separated by hardware cloth for 6 months and had no pregnancies.


----------



## 18snickers

Well I have 2 Critter Nation Cages so I can't set them on top of any tables. I would like to have them next to each other on one side of the room and have it all be their play area. I thought it sounded silly that they could mate that way as well, but I didn't want to take any chances. They are never let out at the same time and everyone who comes over and plays with them knows why they're separated in 2 different cages. I guess I'll go ahead and set up their area how I had planned and let you all know in a month if it's possible or not! haha


----------



## gothicrats

I have always had opposite gender cages right next to each other and girls run around on boys' cage and vise versa...it's just a myth


----------



## DustyRat

I'd like to see a video of it happening, hehe.


----------



## LaTortue

lilspaz68 said:


> False. To mate a female arches her back up (lordosis) and the male clasps her around the middle and mates with her...it cannot be done with bars in between.


^^^This. I don't doubt that there are rats who will *try* to uh...make something "happen", but actual mating just can't occur. I'm in agreement with Jaguar as well regarding pregnancies that are attributed to rats mating through the bars actually being due gaps in the cage or something similar or as a way to try and cover up either intentional breeding or a careless mistake that was made.


----------

